# Cell-Tech



## imdaman1 (Nov 2, 2004)

I started loading Cell-Tech creatine yesterday.  Anybody have experience with this stuff?


----------



## dpac207 (Nov 2, 2004)

naa, a little to pricey, let me know if its worth it


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 2, 2004)

have had great success with SWOLE


----------



## tee (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree. It costs too much.


----------



## heavy (Nov 2, 2004)

Be carefull after you load it to not take it any other time then post-workout because of all the sugar in it. And dont take glutamine with it either, seprate that shit by at least an hour.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 3, 2004)

save yourself some money and just buy a bunch of corn sugar (dextrose) and mix that with your creatine.......or just mix your creatine w/ gatorade.....dextrose is very cheap


----------



## rebhchad (Nov 3, 2004)

i could tell a difference when i was on it.  but im like everybody else its to pricey.


----------



## mindkiller (Nov 3, 2004)

The only thing that makes Cell-tech so special is the ALA(Alpha Lipoic Acid), which from my understanding along w/ the highly glycemic carbs,  aids in spiking insulin levels to help your muscles  soak up  as much creatine as possible. My suggestion to you if you want to use cell-tech but don't want to spend a ton of cash on it would be to go out buy some micronized creatine in bulk, look around for a good deal on some ALA capsules, and buy some dextrose or use some other form of highly glycemic carb. Then take all three at the same time to get the same effect as cell-tech(especially after a workout), each serving take approx. 100-250mg. of ALA depending on how much creatine and carbs you ingest. For example, after a workout take 10g. of creatine, 80g. high glycemic carbs, and 200-250mg of ALA. I personally gotten good results off of combining these three materials. And saved myself a hell of alot of money!!! :teleport:  :roll:


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 3, 2004)

Cool guys - but I got the stuff for free.    No way would I have paid $60 for 4lbs!  Tastes friggin nasty, by the way. uke:


----------

